# MF 135 Gas eng. P/S reservoir leak



## Diana (Aug 23, 2020)

My 1965 -135 MF gas eng. is leaking P/Steering fluid from reservoir into the differential housing and overfilling fluid level. No external leaks at all.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Diana, welcome to the tractor forum.

There is no way for PS fluid to leak into the differential. If the pump shaft seal leaks, fluid would go into the engine oil. If the lower control valve seal leaked, fluid would fill up the steering gearbox and leak out of the gearbox vent. If the upper control valve seal leaked, fluid would flow up the steering column and out the vent or out of the top of the column.


----------



## Diana (Aug 23, 2020)

Well I know when that reservoir emptys, the dipstick on the hyd. oil is up a qt of oil and then when I refill reservoir and brushhog again for 1/2 hr reservoir goes empty and dipstick in diff housing goes up another qt. I keep doing this intill I have to drain off fluid from diff housing at plug. In case your thinking I do not no which is oil dipstick and hyd. oil dipstick I know hyd dipstick is on rt. side under my butt and eng. Oil dipstick is under and just behind p/s res. Well like I said I thank you for your comments and wish you were here to see it and as I said no external leaks anywheres. Thank you have a great day.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually what you describe is very possible, but the pump is not the problem. 

On the 135 the power steering gearbox housing and transmission shift cover are one unit. It's my understanding the steering box is machined into a totally separate portion of the shift cover casting, with no connection with the under side of the cover. If the transfer is taking place there, it will most likely involve removal of that assembly. There may be crack in the cover that reaches the steering portion. I'm not aware of any history of failure in that regard.


----------

